# No edit



## Leopold

I don't know why, but I've just seen a post I made in december and I've seen I cannot edit it. Why does this happen?
Besides, I've noticed that lately there are some threads that keep appearing to me in bold, as if there were still messages to read. But I've read them.
Any idea?
Thanks.

L.


----------



## belén

Regarding the editing questions, the norm is that one can only edit his/her posts for three days after he/she posted them. 

Regarding the bold question, I am sorry I have no clue...

Saludos
Belén


----------



## alc112

belen said:
			
		

> Regarding the editing questions, the norm is that one can only edit his/her posts for three days after he/she posted them.
> 
> Regarding the bold question, I am sorry I have no clue...
> 
> Saludos
> Belén


 
¿I have no clue significa "no tengo idea"?


----------



## DDT

alc112 said:
			
		

> ¿I have no clue significa "no tengo idea"?



Yes, that's what it means 

DDT


----------



## alc112

DDT said:
			
		

> Yes, that's what it means
> 
> DDT


Thanks DDT


----------



## Leopold

belen said:
			
		

> Regarding the editing questions, the norm is that one can only edit his/her posts for three days after he/she posted them.
> 
> Regarding the bold question, I am sorry I have no clue...
> 
> Saludos
> Belén



Oh... three days... strange...
Thank you for the info, belén. 

L.


----------



## lauranazario

Leopold said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but I've just seen a post I made in december and I've seen I cannot edit it. Why does this happen?



As Mike explained to us, it has to do with the forum software, which automatically establishes a preset time limit to post edit capabilities. I understand this is not a "customizable" vBulletin software feature.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Leopold

Thak you too, laura, for your support. 

L.


----------

